# I got my SS statement for next year’s amount today.



## Geezerette (Dec 7, 2020)

Just the amount I expected. Watch your mailboxes. At least they don’t put out actual SSN on  them any more.


----------



## tbeltrans (Dec 7, 2020)

I have had my honorable discharge hanging in my living room for years.  When my younger brother who retired from the Marines was visiting last year, I pointed it out and asked if the Marines have one that nice.  It was then that I noticed it has my SSN on it for all to see!  The reason is that in the Army, that was used as our service number when I was in.  Anyway, that discharge certificate is fancier than my college degree, which is rather plain by comparison and doesn't have my SSN on it. 

To the thread subject, I haven't gotten any notice of an SS increase.  I suppose Medicare deductions go up too. 

Tony


----------



## SeaBreeze (Dec 7, 2020)

Geezerette said:


> Just the amount I expected. Watch your mailboxes. At least they don’t put out actual SSN on  them any more.


They sent me an email to check my SS website for updates.  It showed a cost of living increase of 1.3% which amounted to $21. more than I was getting.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Dec 8, 2020)

I received a notice yesterday that showed my adjusted SS for 2021.

I did the math and it did not appear to include an adjustment for the increase in the deduction for my 2021 Medicare premium.


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Dec 11, 2020)

@Aunt Bea  I received an email telling me to check my SS message box for my new amount.  The message is in letter format showing my new amount, the new Medicare amount then the net payment. If you're paying the basic Medicare premium, it's $148.50.  I net $12 after the Medicare deduction. @SeaBreeze was that your net after Medicare or the figure before the Medicare deduction?


----------



## Devi (Dec 11, 2020)

Hmm. We have SS direct deposit into our bank account. No checks, no waiting.

And we can log in and change the bank account at any time. Very nice.


----------



## moviequeen1 (Dec 11, 2020)

When I signed up for Social Security benefits I went with direct deposit,so much easier.I always know when the ck will be deposited in my cking acct
Every yr I get the statement a couple days before or after my birthday


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Dec 15, 2020)

@Devi  & @moviequeen1  For those of us who have bank accounts, direct deposit is a no brainer. I noticed recently that my credit union shows the pending deposit a couple of days before it's actually due.


----------



## Pecos (Dec 15, 2020)

My wife got her statement yesterday and will receive a net increase of $12.70 per month. Pretty exciting!!


----------



## bowmore (Dec 15, 2020)

Unfortunately, our rent also goes up by 1.3%. By the way, I will not post my increase. Why? Because all anyone has to do is divide that number by .013 and find out how much SS you get a month, which is nobody's business.
It is the same kind of thing if someone says they got hit with IMRAA increase. That tells everyone their AGI is over $174K, which is also nobody's business.


----------



## ronaldj (Dec 15, 2020)

my wife received a notice but i have not. on a different note, like tbeltrans my SS number is on my dog tags that i keep on my key ring and wife says i should not, my mSS number was my service number.


----------



## ronaldj (Dec 15, 2020)

tbeltrans said:


> I have had my honorable discharge hanging in my living room for years.  When my younger brother who retired from the Marines was visiting last year, I pointed it out and asked if the Marines have one that nice.  It was then that I noticed it has my SSN on it for all to see!  The reason is that in the Army, that was used as our service number when I was in.  Anyway, that discharge certificate is fancier than my college degree, which is rather plain by comparison and doesn't have my SSN on it.
> 
> To the thread subject, I haven't gotten any notice of an SS increase.  I suppose Medicare deductions go up too.
> 
> Tony


i have five discharges (all honorable}, in and out five times before i retired and yes they mean more to me than any college degree.


----------



## tbeltrans (Dec 15, 2020)

ronaldj said:


> i have five discharges (all honorable}, in and out five times before i retired and yes they mean more to me than any college degree.


While I do value my college degree because it opened doors to a wonderful career, it means a lot to me to have served my country - especially today with some of its own citizens turning against it and what our flag stands for.

Tony


----------



## Kathleen’s Place (Dec 16, 2020)

Geezerette said:


> Just the amount I expected. Watch your mailboxes. At least they don’t put out actual SSN on  them any more.


----------



## Kathleen’s Place (Dec 16, 2020)

I thought all Ss checks had to be direct deposited. Wasn’t aware they still send out regular checks


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Dec 16, 2020)

Pecos said:


> My wife got her statement yesterday and will receive a net increase of $12.70 per month. Pretty exciting!!


That IS exciting Pecos.  LOL  I net $12. 
@bowmore I have trouble imagining that anyone here would bother to the take time to figure out what everybody who shares their net COLA is getting. Well, at least I *hope* we all have better things to do!  Anyway, I did your math and it is off.  Both the gross and net are wrong.


----------



## win231 (Dec 16, 2020)

Me too.  I'm getting a cost-of-living raise - $14.00.
That Malibu Estate is gettin' closer.


----------



## Becky1951 (Dec 16, 2020)

win231 said:


> Me too.  I'm getting a cost-of-living raise - $14.00.
> That Malibu Estate is gettin' closer.


Mines 11.00. At least I can move out of the slums.


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Dec 16, 2020)

Kathleen’s Place said:


> I thought all Ss checks had to be direct deposited. Wasn’t aware they still send out regular checks


You are correct. The SSA now uses Direct Express, direct deposits onto a card for anyone who does not have a bank account.


----------



## Sassycakes (Dec 16, 2020)

Me and my Husband haven't received any info about our SS for the coming year. After reading all these messages it doesn't look like it's going to be a nice amount.


----------



## Ruthanne (Dec 16, 2020)

Wow, I'll get a whole $7 more!  I won't spend it all in one place!


----------



## fmdog44 (Dec 17, 2020)

What the average SS check will be in 2021 from 2020 From AARP Mag.
Retired Worker $1,543 up $20.
Retired Couple $2,596 up $33
Widow or Widower $1,453 up $19
Widow With Two Kids $3,001 up $39
Disabled Worker $1,277 up $16
Disabled Worker With Spouse & Kids $2,224 up $29
Supplemental Security Income of individual $794 up $11


----------

